# Very small loft



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, I am still reading all the posts and threads so maybe I will find the answer to this question. However, I would like to build a "loft" either for 2 pairs of pigeons, or two lofts for a pair each. I am leaning towards ASR's if that's important. What would you build? thanks


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I knocked up this little one many moons ago wen I first started. Cheap easy and with some thought was great. Perfect height to get the wheelie bin under to scrape out


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I made this small loft a long time ago very cheap nice and it housed 6 to 8 birds but once you get into pigeon flying you going to keep on building bigger lofts and more birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are flock birds. Why would you want to keep them separate? They should be together as a flock.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

The idea behind the smaller lofts/ groups of pigeons is so that I know the parentage to be able to linebreed them while keeping inbreeding to a minimum.


----------



## rat501 (Jan 2, 2014)

*small loft*

go to my page rat501 take a look you can contact later. having problems on how to post pics


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice loft rat501.

By the way, the post was from 2017.

I saw your AC box loft and would like to know more on how you built them, etc.

Thanks


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what does ASR stand for?

Thanks, Mule


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

I think it stands for American Show Racer.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, Blisters.


----------

